# Crew 2016 - RIDE THE WAVE



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

:bounce:It is a new year and we are starting a new list for 2016. I AM A LICENSED CAPTAIN BUT, THIS IS NOT A GUIDED TRIP. Everyone can not afford a guided trip so, I am making it affordable for all. Maaannnn, we had an AWESOME year in 2015 and I am expecting better this year. It does not matter if you throw live or artificial, come out and enjoy a Great day of fishing with some really 2Cool guys. PM me, Email me @ [email protected], call me or text me @ 832-537-3730. Price is $125 a person and we will split the price of the bait. We have more room now on the new 24ft Blue Wave so bring a friend and Let's Go Fishing. Send me your name, phone number and email address and I will add you to my email blast each week. Let's go get'em.

I CATCH'EM GOD CLEANS'EM.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=766825


----------

